# Monday off! And the gym is closed



## DPVP (Jul 15, 2013)

So I work i am a new guy at a finance company and am use to the be in by 730 and work 12 hours deal. But my team is not working Monday and our manager is giving us a break. So what do I usually do with free days? Go gym rat it up.:mrgreen:

sadly I just found out the gym is closed tomorrow.:grey:

guess I'm studying the series 7


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2013)

got to be more than one gym near by?


----------

